
Yukihiro "Matz": Ruby, Functional Programming and Programming Languages Design 	 - draegtun
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/yukihiro-matz-language-design;jsessionid=23B8C8F17DE16C2D726E5B07DAB93586
======
semmons
Here's a link to interview transcript without all the garbage.
[http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ATkBKEXbo6n8ZGdrNzhoM2dfND...](http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ATkBKEXbo6n8ZGdrNzhoM2dfNDhkanMzaDljaA&hl=en)

~~~
hubb
thanks. that site has the worst and most annoying format i've ever seen. i
mean, clicking a goddam button to view each reply? jesus

